# Due date came...and went (5 days overdue)*Update pg8*



## ~RedLily~

:happydance::happydance:Can't believe it finally my turn! Although I really don't think anything is going to happen anytime soon but I'm still excited to have got here now. Any labour dust would be very appreciated :)

Thank you everyone you have all been so amazing and i couldnt have done it without you. I would have hated to have looked back at my pregnancy and thought of it as a lonely, sad time because I lost a lot of friends IRL but you have all really made up for that!:flower:

Good luck to everyone else who's due around now as well!


----------



## Youngling

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Im so excited for u to have ur baby kirsty, i dont know why lol.
Good luck and i hope LO makes an appearance soon. Im looking forward to reading ur birth story and seeing pics
xx


----------



## peace

Good luck, hope your little girl is with you soon! x


----------



## Sarah10

Good luck!! :) hurry up Elayna we wanna see pics + birth story lol x


----------



## bbyno1

lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:
i hope she makes her appearance tomorrow :Dxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

well theres a full moon tomorrow so maybe that will help, i'll have to try running around the garden or something :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

Omg, congratulations! You've come a long way! :hugs:
Hopefully baby comes very soon!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FayDanielle

AWWWWWW :D

Not long now :D Im so excited for you xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck hun keeping fingers crossed for you hun and lots of labour dustx


----------



## vaniilla

:dust::dust::dust:
sending lots of lovely quick and painless labour dust your way!

I hope you won't have to wait too long :)


----------



## LizzieC

Good luck hun, so excited for you :dust::dust::dust:

I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 18 weeks...I want my baby now!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i was like that as well hopefully it'll go quick for you. now im actually due it doesnt feel like it, everyones on edge because they think it could be any minute and im like 'no wont be anytime soon' lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

Eeek, you must be so excited!
Enjoy your last few baby free days & relax in the sun :)

Seems like forever until i'm due!
xx


----------



## xprincessx

wow i remember you being like 26 weeks lol! It really has flown by...lots of labour :dust: for you and hope Elayna makes an appearance soon! x


----------



## Jadelm

Aaah that's gone so quick!! Yay for you :happydance: Lots and lots of labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

it hasnt felt quick for me although i still dont actually feel like im due lol.


----------



## amygwen

i am so happy for you kirsty! come on baby, let's not be a july baby!! :flower:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Kirsty90 said:


> well theres a full moon tomorrow so maybe that will help, i'll have to try running around the garden or something :haha:

fxed it does! :dust: :dust:
I'm freaking out about the full moon, tbh. 5 generations of us were born under a full moon (Me, both my parents, my maternal grandfather, his mother (my granny), and her mother.)
My Granny had NINE children and all of them were born under a full moon as well. So I'm totally freaking out because you need to go first! :haha:


----------



## FayDanielle

Your now due 
TODAY!!!! 
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> well theres a full moon tomorrow so maybe that will help, i'll have to try running around the garden or something :haha:
> 
> fxed it does! :dust: :dust:
> I'm freaking out about the full moon, tbh. 5 generations of us were born under a full moon (Me, both my parents, my maternal grandfather, his mother (my granny), and her mother.)
> My Granny had NINE children and all of them were born under a full moon as well. So I'm totally freaking out because you need to go first! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: going by another thread of yours you probably will actually end up having your lo before me because ive had no signs of anything happening lol. i looked up if any of my family were born on a full moon but nope none of them were so hopefully my lo will be the first lol.


----------



## ~RedLily~

FayDanielle said:


> Your now due
> TODAY!!!!
> xx

I KNOW!!! :happydance:
i dont know why im excited though it just means im closer to going overdue lol.


----------



## samface182

YAY!
i hope she comes soon. elayna.. dont let your mummy wait too long!
:dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Happy due date :)

Had any signs of things happening?

xx


----------



## totallyashley

Awww happy due day! You must be really excited as the wait is now nearly over :) Wishing you all the luck for your labour. Keep us updated .x


----------



## ~RedLily~

rainbows_x said:


> Happy due date :)
> 
> Had any signs of things happening?
> 
> xx

no dont think so. had sort of period like cramps but ive been having them for a few weeks and been feeling like i need the loo a lot (tmi). i really want it to happen before having a sweep, i dont know why but i would be more embarrassed about that than the actual labour lol.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh how exciting!! it's come round, so quickly!! :shock: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxxx


----------



## FayDanielle

Your body having a clear out?!

Id say she'll be here by tuesday :D
xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats hope your LO comes soon :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

FayDanielle said:


> Your body having a clear out?!
> 
> Id say she'll be here by tuesday :D
> xx

no i dont think so, hasnt been enough i dont think :blush: (gotta love BnB only place you would actually talk about this sort of thing)

omg that would be AMAZING if she was here by then :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

well im officially overdue now!


----------



## FayDanielle

Ohh nooo :(

Im still saying tuesday lol xx


----------



## EmandBub

aw sorry Kirsty!!
hope baba makes her appearance soon
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Ah this is gonna be me in a week & 2 days! Did the full moon not work then? I couldnt be bothered to stay awake for it lol. I hope baby elayna comes soon  xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

nope full moon didnt work i actually stood outside for about 2 minutes :blush:


i really hope your right about tuesday i don't mind waiting that long lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

I think Wednesday or Thursday for some reason... 
You may end up having a July baby!

Hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer!

xxx


----------



## stephx

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I hope she comes soon!

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

hope bubz decides to make an appearance soon :dust: :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust:


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think she'll be born July 1st


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh im thinking she's going to be a july baby as well.


----------



## EmandBub

hope she comes soon hon, try catching up on some sleep
though i'm sure it's quite uncomfortable now
:dust:
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:D

good luck honey!

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

its not actually that bad although you wouldnt know it from all my complaining lol im just getting jealous when i see other babies being born lol. ive been quite lucky with sleeping i havent really been effected except when i roll over i kind of feel her fall to the other side lol.


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: she'll be here in no time at all
just think in two weeks baba will deff. be here!!
xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emmylou209

good luck hun and hurry up LO!!!


----------



## bbyno1

lots more dust :dust:
i think july 1st aswell:)x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i wouldnt mind the july 1st because its not that far away, im thinking more the 4th lol.


----------



## bbyno1

i dot think that long away:D
your so lucky tho just as real summer begins your having her:)x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i hope your right :)

im actually hoping it cools down before the babys born so i dont have to worry about her getting too hot.


----------



## xSophieBx

Any signs yet? Im worried bout the heat thing too.. xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

no nothing yet just the usual aches and pains, i think she's definitely holding out for july lol.

if it wasnt for me being so impatient to meet her i would say its probably best she stays put because the heat doesnt bother me at all atm.


----------



## xSophieBx

I think its bothering me cos my bumps still so high up and shes under my ribs so im breathless walking newhere & its made worse by the heat! Im bit worried im 39 weeks tomoz & I dont think my bumps even dropped..its never gonna happen 4 me! Have u got a sweep booked? xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

sometimes the baby doesnt engage until labour so don't worry it could still happen soon. im only 3/5th engaged. no not yet, got a midwife appointment on thursday and its going to be booked then so it will be after im 41 weeks.


----------



## xSophieBx

To be honest I dont think theres newhere for her to drop to lol. spose Ive still got another week to go yet neway :(. Ah thats good least u'll find out whats happening thursday IF u havent gone into labour by then which I hope u have! FXd xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

:dust: Labour dust for you hun. I know how frustrating it can be to be overdue lol Keep us updated xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i really hope i dont end up being as overdue as you were, i felt so bad for you at the time. i guess thinking about it even if i go over by like 2 weeks its not that long really.


----------



## jenniferannex

Lots of labour dust for you!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
hurry up little lady!! :happydance:​


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:fairy::fairy::fairy::fairy::fairy:

hoping and praying for you chick... and baby girl of course!!

good luck... keep us updated :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:dust::dust::dust:
Hope she comes very soon! :) x


----------



## ~RedLily~

well 3 days overdue now *sigh*


----------



## LovingYou

Ah! How are you feeling?! Any signs? Has your doc mentioned anything about sweeps or induction? (sorry if it's been mentioned, haven't read all 7 pages)


----------



## ~RedLily~

im actually feeling fine. ive been having cramps but nothing that really bothers me. if it wasnt for me wanting to meet her i wouldnt be bothered about being overdue at all. ive got a midwife appointment on thursday and we will discuss a sweep then so that will probably be done next week.
is it REALLY stupid that i was actually excited because this is the first thread ive started that has had more than 6 pages so has gone to ...last page. :haha::haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Kirsty90 said:


> i really hope i dont end up being as overdue as you were, i felt so bad for you at the time. i guess thinking about it even if i go over by like 2 weeks its not that long really.

Yeah it was annoying and the only thing that bothered me was being induced so it was just my luck :haha: but those two weeks are nothing compared to 9 months, you'll have her in your arms very very soon! Its very common to be like a week overdue aswell :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

well not to be cheeky but I find it endlessly funny that your preg bar says 101% heheh. I hope she comes soon!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

newmommy23 said:


> well not to be cheeky but I find it endlessly funny that your preg bar says 101% heheh. I hope she comes soon!!!

:haha: I was thinking that as well!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

She still has 2 days before she become a July baby, so get to laboring! :winkwink:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Croc-O-Dile said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> well not to be cheeky but I find it endlessly funny that your preg bar says 101% heheh. I hope she comes soon!!!
> 
> :haha: I was thinking that as well!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> She still has 2 days before she become a July baby, so get to laboring! :winkwink:Click to expand...

i know it is pretty stupid, it keeps going as well ive seen them higher than that lol.

i was really hoping for a june baby but i do think it will be good when people ask when im due i can say last month (sad i know :haha:)


----------



## Eabha'sMum

come on baby Elayna!!! it's time to come out!!

:dust:
^^ fx'd for u kirsty xx


----------



## newmommy23

:dust: any signs?!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i dont think so. think i might be very slowly losing my plug but not sure.

well 4 days overdue now. babys got less than 24 hours to be born if she's going to be a june baby lol.


----------



## ~RedLily~

it might all stop and turn out to be nothing BUT been having contractions for about 2 hours now :) (dont know why im smiling because it hurts lol)

*anyone on fb PLEASE do not put anything on there as there are people i really dont want knowing until after!*


----------



## newmommy23

yay I hope its your daughter finally gracing you with her presence!!


----------



## AriannasMama

yaaaay! :dust::dust:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

*thats soo exciting lets hope its the real thing!!
I am being induced tomorrow.
Our babies might share a birthday!*

:dust: :dust:


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay at last :) Hope everything goes well & u get ur gorgeous baby girl by the end of today - GOOD LUCK xxx


----------



## tashaclaire

I hope your beautiful baby comes very soon! Good luck! xo


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust:
Yay! Hopefully it's the real thing. She's kept you waiting long enough :winkwink:


----------



## bbyno1

ahh yes:D
i hope your feeling okay and its the beginin of something special:Dxx


----------



## Youngling

Hope its the start of things. Good luck
xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Yayyy I hope it's the start of something for you :happydance: lots of labour dust for you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

yay!!! Let's hope this is it!!! GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## EmandBub

good luck Kirsty!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Good luckk!! :hugs:


----------



## stephx

Good luck!! :happydance:

:dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

good luck :D x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awwww yay good luck hun :D I really hope this is it xxx
Lots of labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lyrah

Yay! Good luck hun! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

well i think it basically turned out to be nothing. was having contractions every 7 minutes and it was getting really painful but its pretty much died down now and stopped.
edit: that or my tens machine is that good because i took it off and have been having a bit of pain come back.


----------



## casann

oh fingers crossed this is it and good luck :) x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i hope it really is it, you've been waiting so long!
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i actually think it was the tens machine, i had it on the lowest setting so didnt think it would be that good but now ive taken it off the pain is quite bad and contractions are regular again. im going to wait a bit before putting it back on though to be sure it has actually started.
i really hope i dont have to go to my mw appointment tomorrow lol.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: aww i really hope this is it for you hon!
it must be so frustrating 
xxx


----------



## aob1013

Hoping this is it for you hun, so excited for you! xxx


----------



## RachelRae

Awh I hope baby comes! :hugs:


----------



## GermanGirl

Good Luck Kristy !!!
I think your turn is soon :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:) I hope she is in your Arms by the morning!! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

just lost a big bit of my plug (tmi sorry) so makes me thing this is actually it :)


----------



## EmandBub

omgg!!
good luck hon!
i hope this is it for you
xxx


----------



## stefni_x

_Good Luck   




x_


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Kirsty90 said:


> just lost a big bit of my plug (tmi sorry) so makes me thing this is actually it :)

YaY! :happydance: Im so excited for you! xxxxx


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck!


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck Kirsty :D
arggghhh Im so excited for you!!!
x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Any new news????


----------



## Youngling

Good luck. Hope se doesnt keep u waiting much longer
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust:
Good luck!!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thinking of you hun, lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Callie-xoxox said:


> Any new news????

no not yet, contractions are about 8 minutes apart. my mums more worried than me because she wants me to go in to have the baby monitored and stuff but i think i would just be sent home. should really call them but dont really know what to say lol. think i will wait until they are 5 minutes apart.


----------



## EmandBub

:dust: good luck Kirsty!!!
f'x for you
xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

that's what my doctor told me today
Is I need to be having 5 contractions in 10 minutes before I go to the hospital.
I am hoping for some contractions soon!


----------



## FayDanielle

ring them hun, some hospitals take you in when contractions are 7 mins apart :)
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Callie-xoxox said:


> that's what my doctor told me today
> Is I need to be having 5 contractions in 10 minutes before I go to the hospital.
> I am hoping for some contractions soon!

my mum would never let me get that far without going to the hospital lol. im totally calm and fine and she's there counting my contractions and talking about the hospital :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

poor mummy!
she's just anxious!! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i think she's worried that while im at home the baby isnt being monitored.


----------



## EmandBub

aww how far apart are they?
8 minutes? 
xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My mom wants me to stay at home for as long as I can since i hate being monitored and
Baby is still doing okay just make sure you can feel baby move a little bit! And tell momma not to worry!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

27 hours of contractions, dont actually think im getting anywhere :grr:


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: 

The waiting!!! Climbing stairs can help... 
Sending you buckets of labour dust!


----------



## xSophieBx

Ah still no sign of the lil princess? Have u gotta go 2 the midwife today? xx


----------



## Youngling

Still no signs?
Go for a long walk or a bumpy car ride.
Hope she makes an appearance asap
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Don't think I've said it yet (might have though so sorry if I have :haha:) Good luck and lots of labour dust for yoooou :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lauraxamy

If you go in they'll sometimes get contractions going more, my friend went three days with contractions going no where so they sort of induced her by breaking her waters which brought things on more, I had the same but was properly induced in the end. I asked my midwife about the constant contractions as I was worried at the time and she assured me it's normal she said the more you're contracting the more likely it is that you're dilating so hold in there :hugs: Keep walking lots and lots too.


----------



## newmommy23

oh my hang in there!!! I hope she shows up soon! Do some breakdancing or something lol :dust:


----------



## Jellyt

I went into hospital when my contractions were 6 minutes apart and had been having them for almost 2 days, I fell asleep in hospital and they stopped! When I got home and got comfortable in my own bed, they sped up and things happened a lot quicker. I think I was a lot more relaxed in my home environment and that's what helped them advance but obviously everyone is different. Good luck hun :) xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

:dust: hope something is happening for you!! :) xxx


----------



## totallyashley

LO any closer to coming? I hope she is hear for you soon. She has made July so I predict she will be here soon. Just waiting to have a birthday in one of the best months of the year


----------



## xMissxZoiex

For those that are watching this thread

Read This :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------

